# MCS Contract



## H & S Services LLC (Dec 17, 2012)

I have been in the preservation field for two years and I wanted to know what were the basic requirements MCS will want from my company to obtain a contract directly with them!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

H & S Services LLC said:


> I have been in the preservation field for two years and I wanted to know what were the basic requirements MCS will want from my company to obtain a contract directly with them!!!!!
> 
> Thanks


EZ - fill out vendor app. couple day later they call us you are approved!


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

We do very little volume with them, maybe 10-15 work orders in last 4 months, but they said they are going to a regional for my area, so I won't be getting any direct work anymore. Unsure whom they are going to.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Only real requirement is GL and E&O insurance, not sure if they need contractors in your area though?? I signed up last year and they said they would hold my info if they ever needed anyone in my area. Never heard from them.......


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Apply and wait


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the recent policies we have adopted is to find out if the company were negotiating with has any type of volume...if they even have one property in the area the have coverage already...
If they don't have volume why sign up with them...
At first most were hesitant and when I explained...let's be real why waste everyone's time your's and theirs....


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

They are the Chargeback Queen....Safeguard is king. 

BE double dang sure to be a LLC or a INC when you work for them since they will use your insurance policy as an ATM and you will be paying many many deductibles on your E&O Policy. 

Seen "attempted" chargebacks from them from 4-5 years ago. No notice, No opportunity to appeal, No NOTHING but a bill from the law firm that collects the deductible amount from ex-slaves. 

Some think I'm blowing smoke? We get 1 to 2 of these per month and ALL are normally on properties 2++ years ago. This 1 is a property that was a duplex: Our work order was for 5219 address (lockchange completed by others and was empty--we only mowed and did the inside inspection) but apparently should have been for 5217 (occupied verified by the young man talking to us)

Whos fault with putting a wrong address on the work order? Who are they attempting to collect from for that mistake? You know the answer. 

This old business name, fortunately an LLC, has now filed for business bankruptcy to stop the nonsense. 

MCS was OK to work with for the first 10 years than slowly went downhill. When we decided to quit them in 2011 that is when all hell broke loose. 

Good luck.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What the Wannabe said is all true. We know from other subs and from personal experience. With those two jags, it wasn't about being at fault, it was about being liable.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard stories about how MCS will have meetings with their managers on how to create new and more better ways of back charging contractors.
How to invent bogus claims.


Now I know in the internet age a guy can hear pretty much about any thing...... but I've always been a believer of where there is smoke there is fire.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

"Gudnuf" preservation is doing a trashout on the bad side of Cracktown, USA at the corner of 15th and Crime. Three weeks later the neighbor calls the company from the sticker on the door and says the crew damaged her pool and stole her sons bike from the back yard. The company automatically submits a claim on your E & O and contacts the mitigation attorney who is paid from your policy. You get the letter, then the attorney calls you for your side of the story. Bla, bla, the result is the lady gets a check for $4700 for a new pool and a bike. Of course she won't offer to explain that she discovered her son's cousin borrowed the bike and never returned it, or that the pool pump and wall split from freeze damage. I know enough contractors and from experience, that instances like that are not unique, and that there is a pattern to it.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

GTX,

Oh so true! The main problem with the industry is: Responsibility!

Its so easy to "turn a claim in on someone elses Insurance Policy" and let the Insurance Company pay for THEIR mistake. 

The Companies don't care that you have deductibles, affects your credit report for your business, your ability to purchase insurance elsewhere and reputation. 

UHG I would like to go on and on BUT wouldn't want to jeopardize our lawsuit against this type of abuse.

YES MCS we ARE coming after YOU on these abuses but you already know that eh


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

they M attempted to charge us back for a wint and subsequent damages that was " dewinted " by a home inspection company and not us . story goes , we did a wet wint on a building that then conveyed and was on the market ( 9 months later height of winter ) , enter the Broker ( she owed me 3500.00) and her cracker jack inspection guy who " knew" all about plumbing ,, seems BO BO inspections filled the boiler and attempted to fire it up , no deal cuz the power was off so he walked away below zero temps for a week or so BROKE the guts of the 2 year old peerless boiler and the exchangers ( passive hot water system) thank fully the city water was off so not much more got hurt . We get a call WTF happened here broker wants your head , get your back side over there , etc etc .. we go and the new/ prospective buyers are there but no broker ( she owes me money dont forget ) and sure enough the boiler acess door is open rusty black stains on the floor etc etc , obviously not the way we left it , the buyers TG then stated you werent the guy who was here last time but a year later we got the letter like above once again TG for the now owners who did a notarized statement for me which was forwarded on


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Besides the threat of liens against the properties, and contacting the holding company, if you have a local board of realtors, and you have verifiable invoices/documentation, you can contact them and file a complaint againt the realtor who is playing hide and seek. In our experience, it will get results.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Besides the threat of liens against the properties, and contacting the holding company, if you have a local board of realtors, and you have verifiable invoices/documentation, you can contact them and file a complaint againt the realtor who is playing hide and seek. In our experience, it will get results.



yes true this happened in the early good and busy days of my tenure in this field alas i did not have this forum to refer to 

that being said i dont accept excuses any longer and i pick and choose MY work orders as i am a contractor 

i put in standard disclaimers on all comments to work performed etc etc 

PS do you really have a GTX ?? i live in a neighborhood thats old detroit friendly


----------

